# Thought I'd share; raw feeding



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I haven't posted photos of my babies lately. I wanted to let everyone know that on Tuesday this week our household made the switch to raw feeding. It's been interesting so far. We haven't had any problems and they seem to be enjoying it. Here's some photos of them eating.



















And a video


----------



## barefoot (Sep 24, 2008)

Way ta go!! Awesome


----------



## CherryFairy (May 18, 2009)

Is it better for them?


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Great pics! 
It looks like they are enjoying it.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

LOL! Babs is so delicate with her meal and Lovee is just NOMNOMNOM! So cute. 

To the poster who asked "Is it better": Yes. Dogs were made by God to eat meat (and they CAN have fruit/veg, they just don't NEED to - - no dairy though, bad for them). Kibble and canned food are cooked meat, how many wild dogs/coyotes/foxes do you know who cook thier meals first?  Commercial pet foods have only been around less than 100 years, and are often the causes of many of the diseases our pets face today (diabetes, obesity, tooth decay, and I'm fairly convinced that they can cause higher rates of cancer). There is a growing movement of carnivore owners who are realizing that their pets will benefit from a natural diet and less processed meals.


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

Brilliant, this something I really would like to try with mine, must really do some research.

x


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

In just the few short days, I of course have not noticed much difference in coat, poop etc. However, they like eating time. Babs will actually do spinnies as she's waiting. The only other thing she does spinnies for is when we come home.


----------



## N*T*M*4U (Nov 10, 2008)

Babs love it!!....thank you for sharing the pics and video...


----------



## blondebond (Mar 1, 2009)

I feed my dogs raw as well. Little Seti took to it quicker than my danes did. The only thing I've found so far that he won't eat is liver. He picks it out and places it on the floor, then continues eating. His favorites are big fat chicken wings. If you haven't noticed a difference in the poop, you will soon. Before, I couldn't believe such a small dog could make such a big poop. Now, it's just the size of a pair of dice and it's gone in a couple of days. 

We'll never go back!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Oww wow she seems to really like it.  

Is raw ok for there teeth tho.


----------



## Scintillater (Jan 10, 2006)

You're so lucky. My Chi is soooo finicky with his raw...i have to rip it up into little bite sized pieces...and DEPENDING on the texture, and meat, the mix..he MIGHT eat it. AUGHHHHHHH.


----------



## unchienne (Mar 29, 2009)

I've been so tempted to do this. I even gave Boo part of a cornish gamehen (bones and all), and he devoured it. Just two days ago, I was cooking a brisket and I cut little strips from it before cooking and gave it to the girls. They snapped it up like it was candy.

But during my vet visit, I asked the doc about raw feeding and he was adamant that I not do it. 

I don't know...maybe I'll use it as a supplement. I just don't have the courage to switch over completely...yet.

Great vid btw, and great pictures too. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Raw is actually better for their teeth. The crunching of the bones cleans their teeth better than we can with all our little tools. The girl I work with, said her sheps breath doesn't smell at all now. They've been feeding her raw for about a year now. It also strengthens the teeth and jaws. Kind of like weight bearing exercise keeps us from loosing calcium.

Don't let your vet scare you from raw. Some of the top breeders of working, show and competition dogs feed raw. People have experienced lack of allergies, fresh breath, no doggy odor, shinier/softer coats, less pain with arthritis, smaller/firmer poop that turns white and disappears on its own and just making their dog happy/excited. I'm not saying it's the case in your vet, but alot of vets sell dog food, therefore they do not want to encourage raw. Also, the vets are trained in diet/nutrition. They're informed by the dog food makers/sellers of "what's good" for your dog. Do some online research, you'll find some very interesting information on raw feeding your pets from people who just love their animals.


----------



## catalat (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome..they look like they are really enjoying it!

PS Lovee has grown up so much! Very pretty girls you have


----------



## *Tricia* (Dec 1, 2007)

I have a really crazy question -- I've always wondered about HOW you feed raw. We all know that raw meat is very dangerous to humans, and we even have to use anti-bacterial soaps and cleaners on our counters after cutting raw pork and chicken. Not to mention that raw meat is bloody. So WHERE do you feed your dogs raw meat? I know that Holly doesn't sit in one place and hold her head over a plate or bowl when eating her kibble, so I just envision her dragging a bloody, raw piece of meat across my floor! Do you put them in cages to eat or how does that work?


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know about the teeth thing. It's very interesting. 
I never thought about giving Chico raw food tell now. 



*Tricia* said:


> I have a really crazy question -- I've always wondered about HOW you feed raw. We all know that raw meat is very dangerous to humans, and we even have to use anti-bacterial soaps and cleaners on our counters after cutting raw pork and chicken. Not to mention that raw meat is bloody. So WHERE do you feed your dogs raw meat? I know that Holly doesn't sit in one place and hold her head over a plate or bowl when eating her kibble, so I just envision her dragging a bloody, raw piece of meat across my floor! Do you put them in cages to eat or how does that work?


Chico also does that when eating. 
Excellent question that I also want to know. 

And in traveling to holiday what do you do?


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

We put them in their crates with washable towels, or "food blankets/beds". All washable. Eating outside it an option as well. Raw meat really isn't THAT deadly to people... I have been feeding raw for over a year now and we never use antibacterial this or that, just regular soap and hot water. Nobody has gotten sick or died.  I am pretty convinced that raw meat actually isn't that deadly, just that scare factor people use has made it this bigbadthing. Otherwise, I'd be dead by now. I've even gotten raw blood in my mouth by accident whilst cutting organ meat... still not dead!

On holidays, we take a tiny cooler with ice, and keep their meals in that. It's pretty easy.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Lovee is a nine pound Chi. She stands quite a bit taller than Babs. I'm actually hoping that when her coat comes in, her legs will look shorter. She kind of looks off balance.


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Since it's nice out, I feed mine outside but I still use their indoor dishes. It's kind of like a doggy picnic. Babs especially loves to run off with her food. I don't know exactly what I will do when it gets to cold to feed them outside. But truly, we are only supposed to feed them a small amount (1.5 - 3% of body weight) so they should be finishing everything you feed them. So, they shouldn't be "hiding" any.


----------



## lakeshorechihuahuas (Sep 24, 2008)

I was wondering how many times a day do you feed them and how much per dog??? I am going to do some research today when I have time but I am going to change over too. Are there any raw meat you shouldn't feed them? I'm guess as long as it's fresh and raw it's ok? I live in the country and the grocery store sells all kinds of strange animal parts (pigs feet & ears, tripe, turkey & chicken feet, ox tails, etc). Thanks, Theresa


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I have been feeding mine twice a day. They do get "treats" during the day. We live out in the country too and so when I blow their whistle they are to come running, and they do, as long as they get "treats" every once in a while for it. lol Nothing works better the bribery. I don't know if there is any they shouldn't eat. I do know that some have had problems with too much liver at one time. It can give them the runs. As for the amount to feed. Generally, I've found 1.5% - 3% of their body weight to be the suggested amount. However, I've also seen as much as 10% for puppies, pregnant moms and highly active dogs. I'm currently feeding between 2% - 3%. I'll watch how their weight goes and adjust from there. I made myself a spreadsheet that I can just plug in the dogs weight and it will figure the feeding amounts at 1.5, 2, 2.5., and 3% as well as calculate 80% muscle meat, 10% bone and 10% organ meat for each percentage. I don't think that feeding needs to be that exact, but until I get a better eye, I'm going to use that chart and a food scale. The first few days, I'd eye up what I thought they would need for one meal and I would have been feeding them well of the 3% daily max I want to feed at. Also, I've found that the organ meat seems to be really light compared to muscle and bone. It may look like alot but it may not be. 

Those are my thoughts at this time. Of course, I have only been doing this for a week. I'm sure others will have some good answers for you too.


----------



## Triton07 (Jul 9, 2009)

Hey there, I don't know anybody that feeds raw, nor do I know anyone else who owns a chihuahua! Then, by the miracle of google search, I found this amazing website!! I am so excited about it haha.

Anyways, my question...where do I begin feeding my 9lb chi raw? I started feeding him raw patties 2 days ago, but would like to go all the way with it and completely feed only raw, no patties. Where do I start!? He is a pig and I'm guessing even if I set an entire chicken carcus in front of him, he wouldn't stop until he blows up!! haha Any help would be fantastic!!!


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

I am by no means an expert on the subject. Just one of the many on this site that just switched or are switching to raw feeding. If you haven't found it already, you'll want to read the thread asking about feeding Nature's Variety. Alot of good questions and answers in that thread. 
I too have a 9lb chi that eats and eats and eats. One of the many reasons we call her our minature lab. lol I love the idea of a whole chicken carcass (I can just picture mine hauling it around the yard) but it's probably a bit much. I feed mine anywheres between 2-4 ounces per day. I break that up between two feedings, since mine were used to free feed kibble. I started with chicken as it seemed the easiest. Although, I left kibble down at first, I fed them raw twice a day right away. They didn't touh their kibble after I started feeding raw. 
There are a ton of sites out there regarding feeding raw, both for and against. I recommend reading some of each. I've set my mind that I'll feed 1.5 - 3% of their body weight daily. Depending on their activity levels and the way they look. I'll watch their weight with the "can I feel ribs" method. The food will be basically broke out into an 80% muscle, 10% bone and 10% organ meat. Muzby on this site has been feeding her chis for quite a while like this. (you can look up any of her threads for more info) She recommends not feeding too much liver as an organ meat as it makes for soft messy poops. She also warns against too much bone as it can constipate them.


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

On the liver thing: 50% of the 10% of total organ should be liver, the other 50% other secrecting organs (kidneys are most commly found, testicles, spleen, thymus, brain).

When you feed JUST store bought raw, you have to be watching for constipation issues and the runs as well. The store bought stuff is still commercially made and they regulations for pet foods are not nearly what PEOPLE meat goes though. It's always better to deal with people meat when feeding raw, because you KNOW it's been through the ringer as opposed to "pet food" stuff. Also, often store bought raw has veg and fruit, none of which dogs or cats NEED. So you're paying a lot of money for something you could do yourself, and better, MUCH cheaper. 

That said, if store bought raw is the ONLY way you can go.. well, it's better than no raw at all.


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

http://www.njboxers.com/faqs.htm#started 

Here is a link to answer some questions about feeding raw..(or you can search BARF diet)

Here is what it says about feeding a chihuahua: 

"Chihuahua 8# - very active little guy - 1 1/2 chicken wings, or 4 chicken necks or about 2/3 of 1/2 a chicken back (I break it in half and then take a piece off). For the veggie meal, which is 1 out of 2 meals a day, he gets about 1/4 cup of veggie mix with a little liver (about a square inch) or some egg or a tablespoon plain yogurt. Meat - for 1 meal - a little less than 1/4 cup of beef heart or gizzards. Remember a few drops of the Vitamin E and a little Vitamin C"


----------



## BABY BABS (Feb 5, 2008)

Maleighchi, how long have you been feeding raw to your chis?


----------



## Maleighchi (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't...I had just done a bit of research on it.


----------

